# Daytona 500



## masta (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok NASCAR fans today is the big day for the official start of the Nextel Cup season













Who is your favorite driver? I don't really follow it that closely but I am rooting for Kasey Kahne again this year !


I saw Mr.



won the Busch race yesterday...maybe whenhe slids into the infield he will hit the wall today....oops did I say that out loud 




*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Hippie (Mar 1, 2005)

I am a diehard Dale Jarrett #88 fan. Yep, still holding out for another championship before he gets too old.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 8, 2005)

I case you havent noticed I belive he is the oldest on the track right now but he can still drive. My man fell off last year hope he picks it up this year cause he da man the Rocket Man #12 R Newman






Make alcohol watch race drink alcohol whew the good life!LOL


----------



## Hippie (Mar 9, 2005)

Nope, DJ is not the oldest, uh, well maybe he is. Are you sure Sterling is not older?


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 13, 2005)

I am not a big sports fan and NASCAR is no exception, probably because where I live in the boonies, many of my neighbors have racecars in their driveways and they clearly spend more rebuilding them every year then they spend on home maintenence! I have never been to a race but why do they smash those cars up so much? They start out with great looking cars and by the end of the season they are demollished!


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 14, 2005)

Why do you make wine or go off in la la land when the sap starts flowing



?


Ok so now ya know why!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 14, 2005)

You are right ramrod, different strokes for different folks!! PS I am also a crane operator, semi retired from that now, run loader and excavator in Boston sometimes on my days off, still have a withdrawal card from local 825 International Union of Operation Engineers Little Falls NJ, I keep dreaming of getting to the North Slope AK Prudoe Bay...Probably just a dream


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 14, 2005)

Formula 1 is much better than NASCAR. They have cooler looking cars.





***Duck!!!***


----------



## Hippie (Mar 14, 2005)

Yeah, but way less popular nowadays.


Stinkie, are you a jack of all trades and master of none? Some?


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 15, 2005)

You need to try it from 75 offshore anywhere up to 300 feet at the dock and load out a boat in 8-10 foot seas with a green captin.


Then you can say it dont git no better than this!


I love my job!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 15, 2005)

That sounds very precarious! Dangerous too!


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## RAMROD (Mar 15, 2005)

Sorry MedPretzel



but Formula 1 cant hold a candle to NASCAR


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 15, 2005)

RAMROD...YOU DA MAN!!


since I know how to run a crane, I know how hard that has to be!!


I take it you normally only unload the barges.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 15, 2005)

That is not a job for me.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh, but there are some darn good-looking drivers in the Forumla 1!





(As opposed to NASCAR, and yes, I do watch it)


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 16, 2005)

Dident say there are not some good drivers there Just cant hold a candle to NASCAR!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 16, 2005)

Formula 1 is mostly for those pretty boys who can't stand to get their hands dirty, and for the more snobbish fans. I just can't get into it. 


Sorry, Martina.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 16, 2005)

Ouch thats gonna leave a mark


----------



## Hippie (Mar 16, 2005)

Yes, I am kinda nervous.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 16, 2005)

I completely disagree, and I think that most of the rest of the world would agree *with me*. Michael Schuhmacher (Ferarri) and Mikka Hechingen (Mercedes) are two of the best drivers I have ever seen.


Ralph Schuhmacher isn't bad either, nor is Heinz-Harald Frenzen. 





Don't see that expertise in driving in NASCAR. All you see there are little boys trying to be big ones and think they're all so cool if they wreck and can tell the news reporter "Oh, it was nothin'". 





Kinda reminds me of high school.




Country Wine said:


> Formula 1 is mostly for those pretty boys who can't stand to get their hands dirty, and for the more snobbish fans. I just can't get into it.
> 
> 
> Sorry, Martina.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 16, 2005)

Med be easy if I remember right CW is from a moon shine state which NASCAR stems from you'll never convince us RED NECKS that any other racing is better or more competitive than the most watched sport after football NASCAR oops was that in big letters


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

Besides, formula one racing is mostly foreign drivers. Let's be at least a little patriotic here. Do you think it somehow does not take alot of skill to drive a stockcar that on average is driven alot faster than the open wheel cars?


Which one of those pretty boys you mentioned have won more races than Richard Petty, Dale Earnhardt, Al Unser, Mark Martin, Jeff Gordon, Dale Jarrett, Cale Yarborough, or Bill Elliott? How many have been racing half as long?


Exactly.


As a matter of fact, most stock car racing owners and team managers look to the open wheel organizations as breeding grounds for potential NASCAR drivers, since most of the open wheel drivers are under 21 and just graduated up from go-karts. Seriously.


I like to hear interviews before and after races with drivers who can speak the English language well and I can understand them.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

Ouch. Well, since I'm bi/tri/quad/lingual, I guess the language thing doesn't really bother me. 


I guess it's all just how you look at it. 





BTW, Michael Schuhmacher has won tons, don't know for sure how many but at least 10 thing-a-ma-bobbies. Not races, but the cumulative stuff.





Ugh, I should bow out now. This is totally out of my league. I am not a die-hard fan of anything but making wine. I shall stick to those topics.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

The topic IS racing. In the NASCAR Busch Series race today, there were 4 new young ex-open wheel drivers, learning the ropes. They graduated up to one of NASCAR's junior series. Go figger. 


Sorry, I am passionate about a few thangs besides winemaking.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 21, 2005)

*AND IN THIS CONNER WE HAVE CCCCCCCCWWWWWW!!!! *OOPS WRONG FORUM LOL


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh, I am passionate about other things too: 
<UL>
<LI>Genealogy (dead end right now)</LI>
<LI>Dancing (ballet, tap, jazz, flamenco, modern)</LI>
<LI>Photography (but it's been on ice for a while)</LI>
<LI>Gardening</LI>
<LI>Computer programming</LI>[/list]


To name a few. Just not enough time for all of it.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 21, 2005)

Same here, I meanas to the time problem.


'Ti-i-i-ime ain't on my side...' oh brother...sorry


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

What do you mean? You're not into ballet?!?!?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 22, 2005)

I am into ballet dancers, because of the supposed flexibility. The actual dancing and skits I can do without.


----------

